

Meet the Newest State of Matter - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/meet-the-newest-state-of-matter-2

======
mudil
The headline is wrong. This is not a new state of matter, but a new type of
chemical.

Known states of matter are: solid, liquid, gas, plasma, Einstein-Bose
condensate and neutron-degenerate matter.

Einstein-Bose condensate is the coolest one, literally. When atoms approach
absolute zero, their momentum is so small that their position (via
indeterminacy principle) is so large that they start to superimpose on each
other (plus other cool quantum effects).

Check out video here:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bose%E2%80%93Einstein_condensat...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bose%E2%80%93Einstein_condensate)

~~~
marcosdumay
Let's not forget that not everything can become a Bose-Einstein condensate.
There are also fermionic condensates[1].

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermionic_condensate](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermionic_condensate)

